# Furry an hero's himself with his fetish.



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Snack Raccoon's partner said:
			
		

> PLEASE READ THIS: I have had some time to think about this and its what  Dark/Snack would of wanted and i feel i owe it to him and everyone who  knew who he is to let people know what really happened the day he died  so a lesson could be learned from it. IT WAS NOT SUICIDE! it was a  sexual fantasy and a breathplay experiment that he did while we were out  and went horribly wrong and resulted in what happened. PLEASE if you  are into breath control fantasies or have any kind of snuff fantasies or  fetishes or whatever, remember what happened to him and think twice  about what you do and for the love of Dark please just never try  anything like that on your own. I just hope i have done the right thing  in saying this, but he didn't agree with suicide and always thought it  was selfish and wouldn't want people to think that is what happened. if  this message can save just one life though then its worth it. I hope you  all can be respectful of these circumstances.
> I Love you Dark xxxx #farewellsnackraccoon



You heard right, a furry died from his fetish.
I'm not sure what I can say, cause I do think the dead deserve respect, but on the other hand I knew eventually how the furry fandom accepts everything under the sun was eventually going to lead to someone killing themselves by accident.
http://www.flayrah.com/3722/snack-raccoon-died-breathplay-mishap-reports-partner


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

What on earth is breathe play and what the crap can you do to die from it?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm so happy that this doesn't happen anywhere else. :v


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 30, 2011)

It feels haunting to read those messages from just days ago and be told that there won't be any more. It's unfortunate it went as far as it did,


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> What on earth is breathe play and what the crap can you do to die from it?



Autoerotic asphyxiation.

Frankly, I am not surprised.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> What on earth is breathe play and what the crap can you do to die from it?



Basically, "erotic asphixia", I think. The rest is self-explanatory.
Anyway, this is not exclusive to furries. It's actually kind of common, I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Basically, "erotic asphixia", I think. The rest is self-explanatory.
> Anyway, this is not exclusive to furries. It's actually kind of common, I think.


The sad thing is alot of people have died from it and yet nothing is really done :\


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The sad thing is alot of people have died from it and yet nothing is really done :\



Done about what, exactly? Curing people from it? Quite frankly, it's dangerous; so I'd agree.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Basically, "erotic asphixia", I think. The rest is self-explanatory.
> Anyway, this is not exclusive to furries. It's actually kind of common, I think.


 Oh I was under the impression of something incredibly original to the fandom


CannonFodder said:


> The sad thing is alot of people have died from it and yet nothing is really done :\


How do you do something about that? Ban belts?


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Done about what, exactly? Curing people from it? Quite frankly, it's dangerous; so I'd agree.



*coughDavidCarradinecough*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Oh I was under the impression of something incredibly original to the fandom


Oh please, like furries are that original.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The sad thing is alot of people have died from it and yet nothing is really done :\



Not sure what would be done. This isn't exactly fit for a sex-ed class

Condolences to the people that liked this guy. Doubly so once they find out how he went.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 30, 2011)

David--



JamesB said:


> *coughDavidCarradinecough*



Dammit, Kung Fu master!


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh hey, not breathing can kill you? HOLY CRAP. STOP THE PRESSES.

...seriously, RIP to the dude though. But... why? :/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Oh hey, not breathing can kill you? HOLY CRAP. STOP THE PRESSES.
> 
> ...seriously, RIP to the dude though. *But... why?* :/



That's blatantly obvious:  Stupidity.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 30, 2011)

In the safety business, they call that "insufficient personal risk management (PRM)."


----------



## Vega (Oct 30, 2011)

Everything about this is just sad.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 30, 2011)

inb4 newbie who defends fetish.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> inb4 newbie who defends fetish.



Well I think it's an awesome tool for natural selection.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2011)

Cyril said:
			
		

> ...seriously, RIP to the dude though. But... why? :/



Lack of oxygen can give people a rush and gives much stronger orgasm. There are other possible reasons but, like most sex, it boils down to it feels good. Unfortunately it is probably one of the most dangerous fetishes out there so it has to be done very carefully.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Lack of oxygen can give people a rush and gives much stronger orgasm. There are other possible reasons but, like most sex, it boils down to it feels good. Unfortunately it is probably one of the most dangerous fetishes out there *so it has to be done very carefully*.



It's just like those with a castration fetish... go too far, and you can't repeat the experience.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> It's just like those with a castration fetish... go too far, and you can't repeat the experience.



Not quite the same. If you want to repeat your 'castration' you have to just pretend. You can only do the real thing once. If you rp, though, you can do it many times. Breathplay isn't meant to result in death so it can be done properly many times.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

How does one make the decision to do this to themselves? It's a step above irrational. 

I mean, when do you hear about this practice outside of the context of "oh shit this dude just died and he was found hanging from his door knob with his belt around his neck and his dick in his hand. He's died possibly the most humiliating death anyone can suffer. His entire life will be eclipsed by this one event and nothing else about him will be remembered?" 

Apparently more than a few people's first reaction to news like that is to go try it themselves, and this worries me.



Roose Hurro said:


> It's just like those with a castration  fetish... go too far, and you can't repeat the experience.



With castration you kind of either do it or you don't. Asphyxiation though, unless you're specifically attracted to death, has a lot more leeway. 

...

Not that that makes it any better really. Possibly worse since there's a rationalization that you might be just fine. Kind of hard to accidentally "go too far" when deliberately cutting off your own dick.


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Breathplay isn't meant to result in death so it can be done properly many times.



Because repeated instances of oxygen deprivation are OBVIOUSLY good for you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2011)

I fell bad for the other guy, probably wishing they didnt go out which could of prevented their friend's death


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2011)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Because repeated instances of oxygen deprivation are OBVIOUSLY good for you.



Lots of things are bad for you but whether you want to do them or not is your own choice.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Lots of things are bad for you but whether you want to do them or not is your own choice.



Uh... yeah, no. 

This is less like smoking and more like Russian roulette but with blanks instead of empties so it still fucks you up when you don't lose. 

Basically a bad idea.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:
			
		

> Uh... yeah, no.
> 
> This is less like smoking and more like Russian roulette but with blanks  instead of empties so it still fucks you up when you don't lose.
> 
> Basically a bad idea.



Apparently you don't understand. It doesn't matter if it's a bad idea or not. It's someone's choice and there is no reason for them not to make it. You are free to make whatever decisions you choose as long as they are not harmful to other people. You don't have to like someone else's decisions but they are not yours to make.


----------



## Perception (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, i have honestly never heard of breath control fantasies, but by the sounds of it its not very nice. I wonder what the guy that did it to him feels...


----------



## Maxwell (Oct 30, 2011)

I've always wondered how this kind of thing started out. Did someone accidently strangle themselves and get all randy from it?

I mean seriously, who gets strangled at a point in their life and then thinks to themselves, "I could jack off to this".


----------



## BRN (Oct 30, 2011)

AEA is risky and interesting, but so long as you place it under your own control. When you give way to real breathplay, though, that goes beyond risky into really dangerous. Unfortunately, this isn't the first death from the fetish. Shit kills more often than sharks seem to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

It's always better than coprophilia. Even when it results in death. :V


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Apparently you don't understand. It doesn't matter if it's a bad idea or not. It's someone's choice and there is no reason for them not to make it. You are free to make whatever decisions you choose as long as they are not harmful to other people. You don't have to like someone else's decisions but they are not yours to make.



I haven't seen anyone try to pass a law against it, but plenty are saying this is a fucking stupid thing to attempt and they have a choice say that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 30, 2011)

Maxwell said:


> I've always wondered how this kind of thing started out. Did someone accidently strangle themselves and get all randy from it?
> 
> I mean seriously, who gets strangled at a point in their life and then thinks to themselves, "I could jack off to this".



The rationale behind the breath play fetish is biological. Lack of oxygen can be arousing. People who are hung usually get what's called a death erection.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like somebody is going to be in the Darwin awards.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2011)

Why did you even make this thread? This shit happens all the time.

Oh my god, a _furry_ did it, I must inform the world!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why did you even make this thread? This shit happens all the time.
> 
> Oh my god, a _furry_ did it, I must inform the world!



At first I thought it was going to be death by Vore.

But no, self strangulation.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2011)

Six said:
			
		

> AEA is risky and interesting, but so long as you place it under your own  control. When you give way to real breathplay, though, that goes beyond  risky into really dangerous. Unfortunately, this isn't the first death  from the fetish. Shit kills more often than sharks seem to.



Doing it alone is more dangerous because you can pass out and suffocate. When you have a partner there is someone to look after you if something does go wrong.



			
				RayO_ElGatubelo said:
			
		

> People who are hung usually get what's called a death erection.



I'm pretty sure that was caused when their neck snapped, not because of a lack of oxygen.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why did you even make this thread? This shit happens all the time.
> 
> Oh my god, a _furry_ did it, I must inform the world!



Welcome to the furry fandom.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Doing it alone is more dangerous because you can pass out and suffocate. When you have a partner there is someone to look after you if something does go wrong.



"Hey hun I'm gonna go hang myself and jack off; can you come along to make sure I don't die?"

"k"


----------



## Human (Oct 30, 2011)

Lead singer of INXS did this too. Furry dude's in good company


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> At first I thought it was going to be death by Vore.
> 
> But no, self strangulation.



Just wait, you'll have some idiot furfag who jumps in front of a hungry alligator.


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2011)

Groan @ the title of this thread.

And I'd say this is notable in that his lover was willing to embarrass him in death to try and put out a PSA to other furries, since this shit is likely more common in the furry fandom than it is in the general populous (based on like, what percentage of people do it in furry vs. everyone else). That and a strange amount of furries have been dying in the last few weeks on accident, only to find out this one was a lot more preventable.


----------



## ADF (Oct 30, 2011)

The problem is we are wired to reproduce, so our bodies seem to compensate for any barriers to that with increased incentives. Pain becomes pleasure. Even if we are about to die, the pleasure of sexual activity intensifies, because if you manage to plant your seed right before you croak; your genes will live on.

You cannot pass laws against stupidity, there is no way to prevent this sort of thing going on. A quick Google brought up one article claiming 1000 die from it every year in the US, it's that disturbingly common. I consider this an example of human stupidity than furry stupidity, because it's not like its confined to this fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'm pretty sure that was caused when their neck snapped, not because of a lack of oxygen.



How on earth would that work?


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread disappoints. I was hoping he died by something more interesting than ASA. What did this dude in has done others in, and while he most certainly wins a Darwin Award, I was hoping for more.

"Furry kills himself by injecting his penis and lymph nodes with gelatin in hopes of becoming a real life macro"
"Furry kills himself by  slapping a rabid dock with his penis."
"Furry kills himself by cutting his dick off and attempts to glue it to his nipples"
"Shocking discovery of two dead, one missing his dick, and the other with two dicks, the new one poorly sewn onto his testicles which ruptured and caused bleeding"

WHAT YOU POSTED IS BORING


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> This thread disappoints. I was hoping he died by something more interesting than ASA. What did this dude in has done others in, and while he most certainly wins a Darwin Award, I was hoping for more.
> 
> "Furry kills himself by injecting his penis and lymph nodes with gelatin in hopes of becoming a real life macro"
> "Furry kills himself by  slapping a rabid dock with his penis."
> ...



The first one made me chuckle x3


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 30, 2011)

Ugh. I have friend with this fetish, it worries me terribly. 



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How on earth would that work?


Spinal injuries in general can cause priapism. (Basically an eterna-boner. It's actually very serious assuming the spinal injury hasn't killed you.) I don't recall why it happens, though.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Spinal injuries in general can cause priapism. (Basically an eterna-boner. It's actually very serious assuming the spinal injury hasn't killed you.) I don't recall why it happens, though.



Wow. Human bodies are weird.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> "Furry kills himself by  slapping a rabid dock with his penis."



I had no idea the nautical fetish scene was so dangerous, shark attacks, drowning, and hypothermia aside.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> "Furry kills himself by injecting his penis and lymph nodes with gelatin in hopes of becoming a real life macro"
> "Furry kills himself by  slapping a rabid dock with his penis."
> "Furry kills himself by cutting his dick off and attempts to glue it to his nipples"
> "Shocking discovery of two dead, one missing his dick, and the other with two dicks, the new one poorly sewn onto his testicles which ruptured and caused bleeding"
> ...



Oh my, nothing like a good dose of black humor.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> At first I thought it was going to be death by Vore.



"Did you eat my sandwich?"
"I *am* your sandwich."


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

Wasn't there actually a death from some vore thing? I swear there was. 

Totally a more interesting story.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How on earth would that work?


Someone would have to be reeeeeally pissed at you to be strangled for you hanging. In general a hangman knew how to tie the knot so it snapped your neck instantly. So odds are it wasn't strangulation getting men hard. 
It wasn't informal lynchings where the audience went to see how the hanged were hung either. 

On a scientific note. It also happens with gunshot wounds to the brain or major blood loss. Basically really sudden and severe deaths. Personally I think if it's a sudden and severe death the body doesn't know what the fuck to do and certain reactions take place. inb4 someone slits their throat for the orgasm...

As for the asphyxiation, it sounds like the same kind of idea as when someone is high or buzzed. You get all euphoric due to lack of oxygen in the brain (as well as other factors) 
Still even if the biology holds up it's one of those "well that's stupid" moments where pleasure seemed to be good enough to do something deadly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Conker said:


> This thread disappoints. I was hoping he died by  something more interesting than ASA. What did this dude in has done  others in, and while he most certainly wins a Darwin Award, I was hoping  for more.
> 
> "Furry kills himself by injecting his penis and lymph nodes with gelatin in hopes of becoming a real life macro"
> "Furry kills himself by  slapping a rabid dock with his penis."
> ...


Stop giving furries ideas!
We've already had a couple of deaths the last fews weeks in the furry fandom, the last thing we need is for someone to do all of the above >_<


Ben said:


> Groan @ the title of this thread.
> 
> And I'd say this is notable in that his lover was willing to embarrass  him in death to try and put out a PSA to other furries, since this shit  is likely more common in the furry fandom than it is in the general  populous (based on like, what percentage of people do it in furry vs.  everyone else). That and a strange amount of furries have been dying in  the last few weeks on accident, only to find out this one was a lot more  preventable.


It's better that his partner is telling everyone to not do this, cause knowing furries we would've had people going, "this sounds hot, let's try it out".


Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like somebody is going to be in the Darwin awards.


    Oi vey
*facepalm*
If a furry won a darwin award we'd be the first fandom to do so.


Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Just wait, you'll have some idiot furfag who jumps in front of a hungry alligator.


Why you give furries ideas?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oi vey
> *facepalm*
> If a furry won a darwin award we'd be the first fandom to do so.


Apparently you have never read the darwin awards.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2011)

Darwinism at it's finest. Nothing like hanging yourself while jerking off and then dying because of it. I wonder if the paramedics ever get embarassed of this shit anymore?


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> Darwinism at it's finest. Nothing like hanging yourself while jerking off and then dying because of it. I wonder if the paramedics ever get embarassed of this shit anymore?



"Oh fuck, not this shit again..."


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2011)

I mean, shit people, just hold your fucking breath. Oldest trick in the book, and you DONT NEED A ROPE FOR IT. You idiot.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

I bet it's what they talk about around the water cooler. 

"PHHHHHT, yeah yeah. That's nothing. This one time we found a guy who had taken a meat cleaver and a can of spaghetti-o's..."


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> I mean, shit people, just hold your fucking breath. Oldest trick in the book, and you DONT NEED A ROPE FOR IT. You idiot.


I'm sure some idiot thought "but I pass out before I orgasm and breathe, I should use a belt so I will have less oxygen longer"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> Darwinism at it's finest. Nothing like hanging yourself while jerking off and then dying because of it. I wonder if the paramedics ever get embarassed of this shit anymore?





Unsilenced said:


> I bet it's what they talk about around the water cooler.
> 
> "PHHHHHT, yeah yeah. That's nothing. This one time we found a guy who had taken a meat cleaver and a can of spaghetti-o's..."


Considering I once saw a person go kersplat all the way across the road from a motorcycle accident to the point they had to close down the entire highway I don't think it even fazes them.(My guess of what happened was the guy probably tried cutting through traffic and went splat)
Death by fetish is probably one of the most mild ways people have died.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm sure some idiot thought "but I pass out before I orgasm and breathe, I should use a belt so I will have less oxygen longer"


This would be a great episode of "Where are they now?". I'd watch it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> This would be a great episode of "Where are they now?". I'd watch it.


They'd have to do a crossover between "where are they now?" and "pushing daisies".


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> I mean, shit people, just hold your fucking breath. Oldest trick in the book, and you DONT NEED A ROPE FOR IT. You idiot.



Plus it doesn't leave awkward marks on your body that are really awkward to explain and/or require wearing a turtleneck all the time.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Plus it doesn't leave awkward marks on your body that are really awkward to explain and/or require wearing a turtleneck all the time.


Turtlenecks are warm though. Damn autoerotic asphyxiationists ruining the turtleneck/sweater look for winter :c


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 30, 2011)

This is what happens when you let your sexual fantasies run on a rampage.
Frankly, I'm surprised that these kinds of fetish-related deaths don't happen more frequently in the fandom.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 30, 2011)

tl;dr for this thread:

Fetishists are goddamn insane :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> This is what happens when you let your sexual fantasies run on a rampage.
> Frankly, I'm surprised that these kinds of fetish-related deaths don't happen more frequently in the fandom.


For all we know since most furries don't know each other's real name and/or in real life this could be happening more frequently than we think and as far as we know we're thinking they're quitting the fandom.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

uhhh yeah
what a gross weird fetish

*hides my belts*


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> For all we know since most furries don't know each other's real name and/or in real life this could be happening more frequently than we think and as far as we know we're thinking they're quitting the fandom.


quitting permanently


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> What on earth is breathe play and what the crap can you do to die from it?


Auto-erotic asphyxiation, also called "breath-play" or "scarfing" is intentionally limiting the blood flow to your head/suffocating/choking/strangling yourself to get a more intense orgasm. The orgasm resulting from it has been compared to the high from cocaine.

Only the retards actually do it standing on a chair with a rope around their neck instead of Idk, hanging a belt from a doorknob or somewhere LOWER than their fucking height.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Plus it doesn't leave awkward marks on your body that are really awkward to explain and/or require wearing a turtleneck all the time.



This is really how Steve Jobs died. I'm starting a rumor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> quitting permanently


from life.

That's food for thought though, since the furry fandom accepts everything under the sun it's possible that if a lurker or nobody knows them in real life killed themselves by accident nobody in the fandom would know..


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> I mean, shit people, just hold your fucking breath. Oldest trick in the book, and you DONT NEED A ROPE FOR IT. You idiot.


Doesn't work. Rope/belt around neck cuts off blood flow to the head.



Aden said:


> "Hey hun I'm gonna go hang myself and jack off; can you come along to make sure I don't die?"
> 
> "k"


Whenever you do some type of bondage or breath play you should always have someone with you :T

A.A isn't a furry fetish, but what makes this whole thing so amusing is that the boyfriend thought it would be a funny idea to go online and say "my boyfriend died from A.A. RIP HONEY."


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> from life.



Thanks for the clarification. I didn't entirely understand the joke.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Whenever you do some type of bondage or breath play you should always have someone with you :T



Except you'd _think_ that someone you trust enough to ask would go "hey wait that's actually pretty fucking dangerous and I don't think it's worth it"


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 30, 2011)

George Carlin did a great bit on auto-erotic asphyxia.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> Except you'd _think_ that someone you trust enough to ask would go "hey wait that's actually pretty fucking dangerous and I don't think it's worth it"



It's pretty fucking dangerous to do it yourself**
EDIT: To do it yourself and attaching the rope/belt/whatever to something higher than your height and using something that can't be adjusted easily like a belt or a leash looped through the handle.

but both people are idiots in this situation.

Ashes to ashes, reeses to pieces


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 30, 2011)

Worth noting: cutting off oxygen to your head tends to cause brain damage whether or not you black-out/die immediately. Having a "spotter" will not stop this... though I guess if you are really, REALLY desperate to do it, you should have someone there. Brain damaged > dead.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2011)

I can see the appeal...but i would never go so far as to get a sexual reliance on it.

Pretty shitty way to die.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Doesn't work. Rope/belt around neck cuts off blood flow to the head.


Yeah, well I'm not interesting in making THAT work. I'll just continue doing what I've always done, thanks so much.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I can see the appeal...but i would never go so far as to get a sexual reliance on it.
> 
> Pretty shitty way to die.



At least he didn't go down like Mr. Hands.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Worth noting: cutting off oxygen to your head tends to cause brain damage whether or not you black-out/die immediately. Having a "spotter" will not stop this... though I guess if you are really, REALLY desperate to do it, you should have someone there. Brain damaged > dead.


 
Bullshit. My brother and his friends do this fast inhale-exhale thing to make themselves pass-out and none of them are vegetables.



Azure said:


> Yeah, well I'm not interesting in making THAT work. I'll just continue doing what I've always done, thanks so much.


 
Enjoy your vanilla jack-off session and boring orgasm


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Bullshit. My brother and his friends do this fast inhale-exhale thing to make themselves pass-out and none of them are vegetables.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your vanilla jack-off session and boring orgasm


Lack of oxygen does cause brain damage, but it depends on how much and how long it is occurring. It takes seconds for one to get Cerebral Hypoxia which can lead to coma, though it's less. Lack of oxygen to the brain for 1 minute could land you in a coma or worse. 
Hyperventilating till you pass out isn't really compatible. In one case you're messing with the carbon dioxide in the body and fucking up oxygen getting to the brain, blood flow is still there. One the other case you are restricting blood flow, which is waaaaay more fucking dangerous.

But as you said clayton, ashes to ashes and reeces to pieces. If people want to get a super orgasm they can have fun with that. If they die then I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Lack of oxygen does cause brain damage, but it depends on how much and how long it is occurring. It takes seconds for one to get Cerebral Hypoxia which can lead to coma, though it's less. Lack of oxygen to the brain for 1 minute could land you in a coma or worse.
> Hyperventilating till you pass out isn't really compatible. In one case you're messing with the carbon dioxide in the body and fucking up oxygen getting to the brain, blood flow is still there. One the other case you are restricting blood flow, which is waaaaay more fucking dangerous.
> 
> But as you said clayton, ashes to ashes and reeces to pieces. If people want to get a super orgasm they can have fun with that. If they die then I hope it was worth it.



I haven't died yet and I don't have brain damage


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I haven't died yet and I don't have brain damage


Congrats!
though you probably do, just not killing brain cells faster than regeneration can deal with it. The brain is amazingly resilient and fragile at the same time.


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrFCuUBGmPQ


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Congrats!
> though you probably do, just not killing brain cells faster than regeneration can deal with it. The brain is amazingly resilient and fragile at the same time.


So really, I'm not doing any damage at all. Thanks


----------



## BRN (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So really, I'm not doing any damage at all. Thanks



Not in the short term. Brain cells do not reproduce, ever, at any point in your life. You've a limited supply for your life; it's why some elderly folk seem so very bemused despite not having any conditions. You're accelerating that loss by killing them off. It'll only really affect you later in life.


But not to the level of dementia, or anything. You'll just be slower. Oxygen deprivation doesn't do THAT much damage, if you're staying conscious.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> Not in the short term. Brain cells do not reproduce, ever, at any point in your life. You've a limited supply for your life; it's why some elderly folk seem so very bemused despite not having any conditions. You're accelerating that loss by killing them off. It'll only really affect you later in life.
> 
> 
> But not to the level of dementia, or anything. You'll just be slower. Oxygen deprivation doesn't do THAT much damage, if you're staying conscious.


I don't believe I'm slower at all, and you're not supposed to pass out.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> Not in the short term. Brain cells do not reproduce, ever, at any point in your life. You've a limited supply for your life; it's why some elderly folk seem so very bemused despite not having any conditions. You're accelerating that loss by killing them off. It'll only really affect you later in life.
> 
> 
> But not to the level of dementia, or anything. You'll just be slower. Oxygen deprivation doesn't do THAT much damage, if you're staying conscious.


Neurogensis has been criticially misunderstood in science due to a cessation of research on it, and the pursuit to study it was too recent for the info to hit mainstream, but it's a misnomer that you don't get new braincells, otherwise we'd be screwed. Every bonk to the head, every illness, would slowly make us more stupid. 
What science has found is there is such a thing as adult neurogenesis, but it is faaar less prominent than when we are children and is a bit more localized to certain areas. The reason for older people having brain problems is the neurogenesis rate further decreases so it really can't keep up with the number of cells that die in the way that it can with the less aged adults. 

Apparently the symptoms of sleep deprivation may be associated with neurogenesis and how the process will be inhibited. 

Aaanyway. Basically you are doing damage, it's just not enough to be noticable. If you are suffocating yourself daily, the effects will harm you a great deal and you will have trouble functioning as you did. It won't turn you into a vegetable (assuming it is not an extreme case where you are not breathing for a minute or two) but it's like drugs. You're not a mindless pot head the first time you take a puff, but continued use adds up.


----------



## BRN (Oct 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Neurogensis has been criticially misunderstood in science due to a cessation of research on it, and the pursuit to study it was too recent for the info to hit mainstream, but it's a misnomer that you don't get new braincells, otherwise we'd be screwed. Every bonk to the head, every illness, would slowly make us more stupid.
> 
> 
> What science has found is there is such a thing as adult neurogenesis, but it is faaar less prominent than when we are children and is a bit more localized to certain areas. The reason for older people having brain problems is the neurogenesis rate further decreases so it really can't keep up with the number of cells that die in the way that it can with the less aged adults.
> ...



I am not a biologist. :c

This really is new to me, though. I'm interested in philosophy of mind, and psychology, but I've rarely dabbled in neurobiology. I guess I should look this up; it sounds interesting.



Clayton said:


> I don't believe I'm slower at all, and you're not supposed to pass out.


 You shouldn't be slower yet, anyway; the damage and loss accumulates over time. In the end, you'll be left with less cells to work with than the average person; it's just at the moment, you still have so many it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> You shouldn't be slower yet, anyway; the damage and loss accumulates over time. In the end, you'll be left with less cells to work with than the average person; it's just at the moment, you still have so many it doesn't even matter.


Okay well I don't do this shit every single day so I don't have anything to worry about


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Okay well I don't do this shit every single day so I don't have anything to worry about


Why not go into worry free mode and not do it at all : P


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> I am not a biologist. :c
> 
> This really is new to me, though. I'm interested in philosophy of mind, and psychology, but I've rarely dabbled in neurobiology. I guess I should look this up; it sounds interesting.
> 
> ...



I dabble in a lot of Neuroscience stuff because of the neuroethics thing...also my philosophy of the mind prof did a lot of neuroscience stuff and explains this stuff to me. 
but yeah. Wikipedia is my best friend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurogenesis
I don't know a lot about it, but I do know that we do grow braincells as adults. it's just more to even things out, pretty much like how after puberty our body doesn't produce as many bone or whatever cells because we're not growing anymore, but it will produce cells to replace dying ones.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Why not go into worry free mode and not do it at all : P


Meh, it's a nice way to get your rocks off and doesn't hurt anybody or anything 
I also don't plaster it on the internet. I bet this is the first time any of you have even heard me talking about doing this.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meh, it's a nice way to get your rocks off and doesn't hurt anybody or anything
> I also don't plaster it on the internet. I bet this is the first time any of you have even heard me talking about doing this.



Ehh I guess, just be careful.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ehh I guess, just be careful.


Always am


Did any of you guys watch tonights Family Guy?  Wow what a coincidence! Quagmire almost kills himself through A.A


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Always am
> 
> 
> Did any of you guys watch tonights Family Guy?  Wow what a coincidence! Quagmire almost kills himself through A.A



I haven't seen family guy in six years : /  also about time they got Quagmire doing it x3


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Always am
> 
> 
> Did any of you guys watch tonights Family Guy?  Wow what a coincidence! Quagmire almost kills himself through A.A


Yeah. I actually saw that gag coming because of this thread.

New Family Guy was pretty awful though, other than one or two jokes.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 30, 2011)

Think about having to come up with a eulogy for _that_ funeral...


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Think about having to come up with a eulogy for _that_ funeral...


"Although he made all the doorknobs in the house so loose we had to replace them.. he was a great friend, and an even better boyfriend"


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton being auto-erotic asphyxiation fetishist suddenly causes a lot of things to make sense.

And The Simpsons and Allen Gregory were so awful, I couldn't bear to stick around for Family Guy of all things. But that's getting away from the topic, so.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

Ben said:


> Clayton being auto-erotic asphyxiation fetishist suddenly causes a lot of things to make sense.
> 
> And The Simpsons and Allen Gregory were so awful, I couldn't bear to stick around for Family Guy of all things. But that's getting away from the topic, so.


i dont understanf allon gregory. is it supposed to be funny??

"I thought I killed you!!"
"I choke myself every day"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont understanf allon gregory. is it supposed to be funny??
> 
> "I thought I killed you!!"
> "I choke myself every day"


I didn't know what you were talking about, so I youtube'd it...
What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about, so I youtube'd it...
> What the fuck did I just watch?


i dunno, you talking about the former or latter?

EDIT: Thanks FAF. I went t bed at 12:30AM and woke up at 5:30AM because I had a nightmare that I committed a murder suicide


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> EDIT: Thanks FAF. I went t bed at 12:30AM and woke up at 5:30AM because I had a nightmare that I committed a murder suicide


I get those weekly.I am not a violent man either.
Scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone else find it interesting that this is noted the same night Family Guy aires an episode noting the dangerous of the exact same thing?


And even then, aren't you supposed to have some safety's intact when you do this kinda play?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 31, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Anyone else find it interesting that this is noted the same night Family Guy aires an episode noting the dangerous of the exact same thing?
> 
> 
> And even then, *aren't you supposed to have some safety's intact when you do this kinda play?*



The safest thing to do is to simply not "play" the game.  Unless, of course, you have a Death Wish.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 31, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> I get those weekly.I am not a violent man either.
> Scares the fuck out of me.


well my murder suicide was justified cause this dude kept touching and harassing me


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Enjoy your vanilla jack-off session and boring orgasm


you will never cease to amuse me 

"cigarettes are gross but choking myself with a belt is amazing!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> EDIT: Thanks FAF. I went t bed at 12:30AM and woke up at 5:30AM because I had a nightmare that I committed a murder suicide


I guess you could say, we-
*puts on sunglasses*
scared you to death.
YEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!! 
*rimshot*


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 31, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> you will never cease to amuse me
> 
> "cigarettes are gross but choking myself with a belt is amazing!"


Wow, what a botched comparison! Let me pick this one apart, I'm bored.

Cigarettes are 100% harmful to you every single time you smoke one.
Cigarettes are 100% harmful to anybody around you every time you smoke one around others.
Cigarettes are 100% harmful to anybody who sits on your couches and gets 3rd-hand smoke on their clothes.
Cigarettes are 100% harmful to NOT ONLY HUMANS, but pets, too! You can kill birds very easily with cigarette smoke you know!
Cigarettes are being smoked by you and everybody around you when you smoke, even if the other people don't want to smoke.

A.A is only harmful if you don't know what you're doing.
A.A is not harmful to anybody else, there is no "second-hand" A.A

Get it?


----------



## Ames (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton you're scaring us...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Clayton you're scaring us...


Is Clayton ever not scaring people?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> A.A is not harmful to anybody else, there is no "second-hand" A.A



It's probably a little harmful to the poor bastard who finds the rotting body a few weeks after a failed session.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's probably a little harmful to the poor bastard who finds the rotting body a few weeks after a failed session.


thats a reach


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thats a reach



I thought you liked that


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I thought you liked that


i dont get it


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thats a reach



I don't think so.  If it takes days for people to go looking for someone who accidentally kills himself in private, the entire room and quite possibly the building becomes dangerously unsanitary by the time his body is found.



LizardKing said:


> I thought you liked that



That's not a reach _around_.  Huge difference.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I don't think so.  If it takes days for people to go looking for someone who accidentally kills himself in private, the entire room and quite possibly the building becomes dangerously unsanitary by the time his body is found.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a reach _around_.  Huge difference.



"they might find his rotting body" could be applied to anything ever, not just A.A
thats why its a reach


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 1, 2011)

Conker said:


> This thread disappoints. I was hoping he died by something more interesting than ASA. What did this dude in has done others in, and while he most certainly wins a Darwin Award, I was hoping for more.
> 
> "Furry kills himself by injecting his penis and lymph nodes with gelatin in hopes of becoming a real life macro"



Agro did this but got an infection by injecting saline into his scrotum so he was more like his character. It was undone at an ER and he learned his mistake from that.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 1, 2011)

^I want a link to this story. Someone REALLY tried that? What the hell, furries.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

A.A. is one of the milder fetishes I have seen.
BME Pain olympics, Body mod sections on some porn sites(Stile project or whatever its called).
I spend too much time on the internet, I feel bad for knowing this and having seen some of this(People throwing links at me for the lulz).


----------



## Aetius (Nov 1, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> BME Pain olympics



NO! ANYTHING BUT THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It's just like those with a castration fetish... go too far, and you can't repeat the experience.



Anyone with a castration fetish is pretty ballsy :V


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Anyone with a castration fetish is pretty ballsy :V



I'd argue the opposite.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Anyone with a castration fetish is pretty ballsy :V



Well, it might be more properly called a fantasy than a fetish.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

*snip*


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> This would have been hilarious if it didn't happen IRL.


Wow. WOOOOW.

...just... just get out...


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Wow. WOOOOW.
> 
> ...just... just get out...



Never mind.  I'm an idiot.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't understand how choking yourself out has absolutely anything to do with being a furry.

Guy liked getting choked, he died, the fuck does it have to do with being a furry other than the fact that he himself was a furry...

Sucks for the guy and his relatives though.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Never mind.  I'm an idiot.


Too late, I quoted it for archiving purposes. The fail must be documented.


----------



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

The only reason I posted that was because it's true.  They were being stupid.  Really?  Risking life for an erection?  How thick can you get?  The only reason I felt any sympathy for them at all is because it was a death and it was REAL.  If it were a movie, I would have laughed and said, "what an idiot."  Since this is real life, I'm crying and lamenting the stupidity of some people.  It even causes pointless death.  What an embarrassing way to die.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

mike37 said:


> The only reason I posted that was because it's true.  They were being stupid.  Really?  Risking life for an erection?  How thick can you get?  The only reason I felt any sympathy for them at all is because it was a death and it was REAL.  If it were a movie, I would have laughed and said, "what an idiot."  Since this is real life, I'm crying and lamenting the stupidity of some people.  It even causes pointless death.  What an embarrassing way to die.



I still laughed and said "What an idiot" even though it was real life.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I still laughed and said "What an idiot" even though it was real life.


Same here, and then post the link in teamspeak so people could have a laugh haha.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> The only reason I posted that was because it's true.  They were being stupid.  Really?  Risking life for an erection?  How thick can you get?  The only reason I felt any sympathy for them at all is because it was a death and it was REAL.  If it were a movie, I would have laughed and said, "what an idiot."  Since this is real life, I'm crying and lamenting the stupidity of some people.  It even causes pointless death.  What an embarrassing way to die.



How fucking ignorant, just because you don't share the same fetish or fantasy doesn't make them 'stupid'. Sure, it's dangerous and it's killed people before but it isn't like he _intended_ for it to happen, is it?

Just get out.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> How fucking ignorant, just because you don't share the same fetish or fantasy doesn't make them 'stupid'. Sure, it's dangerous and it's killed people before but it isn't like he _intended_ for it to happen, is it?
> 
> Just get out.



I don't consider him stupid for having the fetish, I consider him stupid for doing it in real life.  Risking your life for a fetish is stupid.

Holy shit.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I don't consider him stupid for having the fetish, I consider him stupid for doing it in real life.  Risking your life for a fetish is stupid.
> 
> Holy shit.



People do it though, it doesn't make them any less intelligent than you and I. People risk their lives for all sorts of things every day, you risk your life by going outside, you do it because you have to. People fulfill their fantasies with their fetishes because if they don't, they get sexually frustrated and that can cause a lot more problems.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 4, 2011)

Mike, it is apparent that you are not versed in anything in the ways of fetishes. Just wait until you are old enough to have one and then come talk. You'll be surprised.

Don't judge people with fetishes the way you are right now. It doesn't make you look intelligent, nor does it make you look anything other than conceited. 

Finally, stop digging yourself a hole unless you are ready to put a tombstone at the head and lay down in it. Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

except....I DO???

Yep, I've got vorarephilia.  I wouldn't have normally said it, but I know what having a fetish is like.  So in other words, shut up about things you don't know about.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> except....I DO???
> 
> Yep, I've got vorarephilia.  I wouldn't have normally said it, but I know what having a fetish is like.  So in other words, shut up about things you don't know about.



Wow, ironic.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Wow, ironic.



at least I don't flirt with death for it.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> at least I don't flirt with death for it.



You have the potential to do so. Anyone with any kind of fetish has the potential to perform it, they can deny it all they want. Most fetishes are legal to perform though.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> You have the potential to do so. Anyone with any kind of fetish has the potential to perform it, they can deny it all they want. Most fetishes are legal to perform though.



I assure you, vore is illegal, impossible, deadly, or stupidly dangerous in real life.  I will never dream of doing it in real life.  Thank heaven I'm not a pred....  XP


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I assure you, vore is illegal, impossible, deadly, or stupidly dangerous in real life.  I will never dream of doing it in real life.  Thank heaven I'm not a pred....  XP



I know, I was indicating to that. Vore's just essentially cannibalism, it's completely wrong, unethical and just repulsive.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I assure you, vore is illegal, impossible, deadly, or stupidly dangerous in real life.  I will never dream of doing it in real life.  Thank heaven I'm not a pred....  XP



Eat some gingerbread men or jelly babies. Problem solved.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I know, I was indicating to that. Vore's just essentially cannibalism, it's completely wrong, unethical and just repulsive.



For that reason, I never view vore with human preds or preds eating prey of the same species.  Thank heaven it is not always cannibalism.  I never view hard vore for the same reason.  I'm actually trying to not view vore at all.  My personal rules concerning vore aside, I try to wean myself of it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

If a part of you gets eaten, just brace yourself for people who will call you stupid for allowing it to happen.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If a part of you gets eaten, just brace yourself for people who will call you stupid for allowing it to happen.



I will.  X3  And i will deserve it too.

I actually hate hard vore and human vore.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If a part of you gets eaten, just brace yourself for people who will call you stupid for allowing it to happen.



I thought it was good if they swallowed


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 4, 2011)

So in other words, you are a hypocrite?


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> So in other words, you are a hypocrite?



The key is to not risk your life for it.  I'm actually trying to not view vore at all.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> The key is to not risk your life for it.  I'm actually trying to not view vore at all.



But you're still being hypocritical of this guy, vore is a really dangerous fetish.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> But you're still being hypocritical of this guy, vore is a really dangerous fetish.



It is actually extremely safe.  Vores are usually smart enough to know that doing it in real life is a retarded thing to do.  It also usually involves being SWALLOWED WHOLE, which is physically impossible.

I don't even like my vore fetish.  I'm trying to wean myself of it.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> It is actually extremely safe.



I don't think that eating or consuming another person is safe.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I don't think that eating or consuming another person is safe.



Did you actually browse FA for vore?  I'm not a pred, and most of the time, the fantasy is so physically impossible, it's safe in real life.  Because they never do it in real life.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretend your sleeping bag is eating you

Edit: http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/shark-sleeping-bag


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> It is actually extremely safe.  Vores are usually smart enough to know that doing it in real life is a retarded thing to do.  It also usually involves being SWALLOWED WHOLE, which is physically impossible.



It's hardly safe if it's cannibalism. It usually involves it in art, sure, but I'm sure vore fetishists don't care about it being impossible to be swallowed whole. You can cut someone/thing up and then eat it. It's happened before.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> It's hardly safe if it's cannibalism. It usually involves it in art, sure, but I'm sure vore fetishists don't care about it being impossible to be swallowed whole. You can cut someone/thing up and then eat it. It's happened before.



Yes it has, but most are smart enough to realize that doing it in real life is stupid.  Most don't view human vore or vore involving two creatures of the same species.  Few ever dream about cannibalism.  Most avoid hard vore completely.  (which involves gore, as opposed to soft vore, which is swallowed whole and alive)
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Vorarephilia

So yeah.  My unwanted fetish (I hate my fetish) may be just as dangerous as an asphyxiation fetish, but at least I don't risk life for it.  Or anyone else, for that matter.  It's all about not being stupid with your life.  I'm not calling him stupid for having a fetish, I was calling him stupid for actually doing what cost him his life.

One thing he could have done is to get help with dealing with his fetish.  I'm considering doing the same.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 4, 2011)

You obviously don't hate it enough, because you have to "wean" yourself of it. :/ 

No excuses.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 4, 2011)

@Mike 37- People that are into vore IRL may think that -you're- the dumb one for not expressing/fulfilling your fetish.

I'm not calling you stupid, you can have whatever fetishes you want. Just saying there are "two sides to this coin", so to speak.


----------



## israfur (Nov 4, 2011)

I sometimes wonder how old mike is.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

<sarcasm> I'm 15 </sarcasm>

I honestly care less about a person's fetish, it is just if they choose to throw their life away for it that makes it stupid.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I honestly care less about a person's fetish, it is just if they choose to throw their life away for it that makes it stupid.



We've been through this on the previous page. By the way, :V is your friend if you want to be sarcastic.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> <sarcasm> I'm 15 </sarcasm>
> 
> I honestly care less about a person's fetish, it is just if they choose to throw their life away for it that makes it stupid.



I'd assume that not every person that's into RL vore is truly stupid enough to get killed. Some people -do- know their limits. There will always be idiots getting injured or killed, but it's not fair to group the reasonably intelligent people that have the fetish with the limitless idiots that go overboard with it.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'd assume that not every person that's into RL vore is truly stupid enough to get killed. Some people -do- know their limits. There will always be idiots getting injured or killed, but it's not fair to group the reasonably intelligent people that have the fetish with the limitless idiots that go overboard with it.



I agree.  Sorry if that was the message I was getting across.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 4, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> I don't understand how choking yourself out has absolutely anything to do with being a furry.
> 
> Guy liked getting choked, he died, the fuck does it have to do with being a furry other than the fact that he himself was a furry...
> 
> Sucks for the guy and his relatives though.


It's kinda like having one of the people in a group you hang out with do something retarded while you guys are all out
sure, he may not be YOUR friend, but now the group is embarassed


The only voreaphile I like is one that doesn't swallow live animals or enjoy watching animals kill/eat one another.
Which doesn't seem to be a hell of a lot of em. A very small minority because they all own fucking snakes


----------



## israfur (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> <sarcasm> I'm 15 </sarcasm>


... I bet you're 11, or something along the lines. Im half joking, half serious. 
Omg now I'm honestly curious. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

His FA page said 17 IIRC, but it's certainly hard to believe.

If he is, or he's older than that, then may the flying spaghetti monster have mercy on us all.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> His FA page said 17 IIRC, but it's certainly hard to believe.
> 
> If he is, or he's older than that, then may the flying spaghetti monster have mercy on us all.



I could say the same for a lot of people here.  It's pretty much occurred to me that hardly anyone here deserves my respect at all.  Once they learn how to read, maybe....


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> It's pretty much occurred to me that hardly anyone here deserves my respect at all.  *Once they learn how to read, maybe....*



You just opened the gates of hell.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I could say the same for a lot of people here.  It's pretty much occurred to me that hardly anyone here deserves my respect at all.  Once they learn how to read, maybe....



I can read just fine, in fact, the exam board and the Government agrees with me. I can read very well, if you think we're misunderstanding you then it's a fault on your end, not ours. You must be wording yourself wrong, or perhaps you could just keep your more extreme views of people being idiotic for having fetishes to yourself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I can read just fine, in fact, the exam board and the Government agrees with me. I can read very well, if you think we're misunderstanding you then it's a fault on your end, not ours. You must be wording yourself wrong, or perhaps you could just keep your more extreme views of people being idiotic for having fetishes to yourself.


Actually that's one of the rules on newcommer's guide to furaffinity forums, don't talk about your fetishes and this is why folks.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I can read just fine, in fact, the exam board and the Government agrees with me. I can read very well, if you think we're misunderstanding you then it's a fault on your end, not ours. You must be wording yourself wrong, or perhaps you could just keep your more extreme views of people being idiotic for having fetishes to yourself.



When I make corrections, I'm usually ignored.

I ALSO SAID THAT I DIDN'T THINK HE WAS IDIOTIC FOR HAVING THE FETISH, HE WAS IDIOTIC FOR THROWING HIS LIFE AWAY!!  See, you're just proving my point.  HOLY SHIT.

I wouldn't have mentioned my vorarephilia, but someone was like "You don't know what it is like, so shut up!"

I may have made mistakes with my writing, but I have always posted disclaimers and corrections afterward.  I REFUSE TO INSULT YOUR INTELLIGENCE BY POINTING THEM OUT.  The only thing this proves is that you guys willingly ignore these corrections.  READ THE FUCKING POSTS!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 4, 2011)

chillax bro its just a fetish


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> How fucking ignorant, just because you don't share the same fetish or fantasy doesn't make them 'stupid'. *Sure, it's dangerous and it's killed people before but it isn't like he intended for it to happen, is it?*
> 
> Just get out.



When a motorcyclist goes out for a ride, he/she doesn't _intend_ to have an accident.  Yes, riding a motorcycle is dangerous, which is why a wise motorcyclist wears _gear_... helmet, jackets, gloves, boots and pants.  A stupid motorcyclist rides in just a t-shirt, shorts and sandals.  Obviously, if you die choking yourself for pleasure, you had to be stupid enough not to take precautions, just like a motorcyclist riding without gear.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> When a motorcyclist goes out for a ride, he/she doesn't _intend_ to have an accident.  Yes, riding a motorcycle is dangerous, which is why a wise motorcyclist wears _gear_... helmet, jackets, gloves, boots and pants.  A stupid motorcyclist rides in just a t-shirt, shorts and sandals.  Obviously, if you die choking yourself for pleasure, you had to be stupid enough not to take precautions, just like a motorcyclist riding without gear.


couldnt have said it better myself
he obviously didnt know what the fuck he was doing


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> couldnt have said it better myself
> he obviously didnt know what the fuck he was doing



That is exactly what I was trying to say this whole time.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> That is exactly what I was trying to say this whole time.



And I repeat from another thread. You need to be clear about what you're saying in your posts, text can be interpreted so differently from person to person.


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

I did try to make it clear that I didn't think he had a stupid fetish....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I did try to make it clear that I didn't think he had a stupid fetish....



I just... No. You straight out said it was all stupid.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. I take it back...mike37 is not a drama whore. He is THE drama whore. 

@Gibby: Is this the thread you mentioned about him throwing a shitfit cause everyone called his bullshit?


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2011)

@Mike37:

Here's something for you to think about
http://76.73.5.114/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=9204&sid=7de9cb1b41af1efc5b4c38da9f9454a1

Forever, it will be on your mind.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2011)

heh.

Is this thread basically 8 pages of drama and shouting, or.......? :V


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I did try to make it clear that I didn't think he had a stupid fetish....



Uh-huh...



mike37 said:


> The only reason I posted that was because it's true. They were being stupid. Really? Risking life for an erection? How thick can you get?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 6, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I did try to make it clear that I didn't think he had a stupid fetish....



You're my favourite poster <3


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 6, 2011)

Oy oy, whot's goin' on in this 'ere thread ? Been missin' out on all the drama have I ?

EDIT : this reminds me of some kind of fad that happened with teenagers and older children a couple a years ago here in Belgium (prob in France too). The kids went and almost-strangled themselves to death as some kind of shitty dare or it had something to do with causing hallucinations if you did it right, and they were all over that shit.

There weren't many deaths, but oh boy did the news like overhyping that shit on slow news days ... "le jeu du foulard" (the neckscarf game) they called it ... heard that one day in day out for months while it lasted.

Since then, either the omnipresent information campaigns about the phenomenon have stopped the process, or all the morons that did it stopped doing it.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 6, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> snip


I vaguely remember this.
I should be commong, even with kids, that choking yourself is a bad idea.


----------



## Fuzzle (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I can't an-hero myself with bunnies. The worst I can do is surround myself in a sea of pillowy softness.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

DKitty said:


> @Gibby: Is this the thread you mentioned about him throwing a shitfit cause everyone called his bullshit?



Not quite, but the argument isn't all that different. The thread I mentioned is an older one, one where he talked about "coming out" as a furry to his mother when his mean older brother threatened to do it himself. He then starting going all "read my post properly, blahblah" then, and hasn't stopped since. I do wonder what he's trying to prove.

Anyway, on topic. While my own "fetish" is not entirely a sexual thing, if it was and I acted on it, I'd be likely to become dead, maimed, crushed, cut to multiple pieces, or burnt to a crisp. So I just stick to viewing and feeling somehow pleased and soothed, which I enjoy.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

SIX said:


> @Mike37:
> 
> Here's something for you to think about
> http://76.73.5.114/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=9204&sid=7de9cb1b41af1efc5b4c38da9f9454a1
> ...



What the... are they... but... is... aughsdfjhsgkjrbgh


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Anyway, on topic. While my own "fetish" is not entirely a sexual thing, if it was and I acted on it, I'd be likely to become dead, maimed, crushed, *cut to multiple pieces*, or burnt to a crisp. So I just stick to viewing and feeling somehow pleased and soothed, which I enjoy.



Don't worry, if that happens I have duct tape and glue sticks. You'd be back together in no time


----------



## Nibo (Nov 6, 2011)

Hold your breath to get turned on? That's new, for me. Humanity is so weird, there was a guy documentary another day saying popping balloons turned him on.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 6, 2011)

Nibo said:


> Hold your breath to get turned on? That's new, for me. Humanity is so weird.



Hold your breath? oh that actually breath control otherwise known as erotic asphyxiation, BDSM Stuff. You'll be surprised at what you learn on the internet.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

Awz, that's horrible, my heart goes out to the guy. Sounds like he went out doing something he loves (as heartless as that may sound). Well my heart goes out to his family, friends, and mate. R.I.P.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 7, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Awz, that's horrible, my heart goes out to the guy. Sounds like he went out doing something he loves (as heartless as that may sound). Well my heart goes out to his family, friends, and mate. R.I.P.



God this made me laugh so hard lol omg I'm gonna pee.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't see how choking yourself can be arousing. Maybe I'm just not doing it hard enough.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

The previous two posts _that aren't mr. ninja commie's_ are atrocious in their own ways, but I don't feel like going into detail. This thread has run its course I say <.<


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I don't see how choking yourself can be arousing. Maybe I'm just not doing it hard enough.



Try harder we are all rooting for you!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Awz, that's horrible, my heart goes out to the guy. Sounds like he went out doing something he loves (as heartless as that may sound). Well my heart goes out to his family, friends, and mate. R.I.P.


I feel sorry for the family, the guy's death probably left them breathless, I'm just glad his mate didn't try sweeping it under the carpet or anything.  Hopefully this will stop other furries from trying this, but I know better, if anything this will end up causing more furries to try it :\


----------



## Ames (Nov 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I feel sorry for the family, the guy's death probably left them breathless,



I c wut u did there


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahhahaha!

Ilu Cannonfodder.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I just... No. You straight out said it was all stupid.



What part of...



mike37 said:


> I honestly care less about a person's fetish, it is just if they choose  to throw their life away for it that makes it stupid.



...do you not understand?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> What part of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...do you not understand?



You're saying that _now._ What about all your other posts prior to that?


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> <sarcasm> I'm 15 </sarcasm>
> 
> I honestly care less about a person's fetish, it is just if they choose to throw their life away for it that makes it stupid.


 


Gibby said:


> I just... No. You straight out said it was all stupid.


 


Gibby said:


> You're saying that _now._ What about all your other posts prior to that?



That WAS a previous post.  Holy shucking fit.  I never said his fetish was stupid.   I said risking life for a fetish is stupid.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> That WAS a previous post.  Holy shucking fit.  I never said his fetish was stupid.   I said risking life for a fetish is stupid.



Go further back, much further. Don't bother posting them again, just step back, read them, and give them some actual thought. Read what we read from the exact wording of those posts. Next time, be CLEAR about what you're trying to say. We're not mind-readers.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I don't consider him stupid for having the fetish, I consider him stupid for doing it in real life.  Risking your life for a fetish is stupid.
> 
> Holy shit.



This is way back.  Happy, Gibby?  I could have worded it better, but still.  Fetishes are nothing without actions.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

To quote Metalocalypse ... "Drama like this, it, just happens, you know. It just IS. You can't invent drama like this".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> This is way back.  Happy, Gibby?  I could have worded it better, but still.  Fetishes are nothing without actions.



That's just a response to a response that calls you out for your stupid wording - the POINT behind this little pissing contest, the post I'm trying to get at.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's just a response to a response that calls you out for your stupid wording - the POINT behind this little pissing contest, the post I'm trying to get at.


 
Tell me, where did I actually call him stupid for having a fetish?



mike37 said:


> The only reason I posted that was because it's  true.  They were being stupid.  Really?  Risking life for an erection?   How thick can you get?  The only reason I felt any sympathy for them at  all is because it was a death and it was REAL.  If it were a movie, I  would have laughed and said, "what an idiot."  Since this is real life,  I'm crying and lamenting the stupidity of some people.  It even causes  pointless death.  What an embarrassing way to die.



I never directly called his fetish stupid.  I called him stupid for risking his life like that, but I NEVER CALLED HIS FETISH STUPID.  You're just putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Tell me, where did I actually call him stupid for having a fetish?



Well considering the shitstorm that one post caused, I shouldn't have to dig it up for you, I'm not your mother. YOU should know what you said and when, YOU should know why people are ripping into it.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well considering the shitstorm that one post caused, I shouldn't have to dig it up for you, I'm not your mother. YOU should know what you said and when, YOU should know why people are ripping into it.



Maybe it's because people either don't read well or because they take everything too seriously.  Here's an idea:  take everything I say with a grain of salt, ok?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Maybe it's because people either don't read well or because they take everything too seriously.  Here's an idea:  take everything I say with a grain of salt, ok?



No, everybody here reads pretty damn well. Your issue is not wording things correctly and delivering the wrong meaning. Do you pay attention in your English classes? 

And alright, we will all take your opinion with skepticism from now on.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37:
Stop posting.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 7, 2011)

ALERT! ALERT! DRAMA WHORE MIKE37 HAS HAD HIS BULLSHIT CALLED YET AGAIN!

Ilu, Gibby. <3


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No, everybody here reads pretty damn well. Your issue is not wording things correctly and delivering the wrong meaning. Do you pay attention in your English classes?
> 
> And alright, we will all take your opinion with skepticism from now on.



Obviously not, because I'm repeating myself and you're saying "Why didn't you say so?"

I apologize for the pointless drama, but seriously.

Gibby, did you read my edit?  I quoted my first post.  Where does it say that I called his fetish stupid?


----------



## DKitty (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Obviously not, because I'm repeating myself and you're saying "Why didn't you say so?"
> 
> I apologize for the pointless drama, but seriously.
> 
> Gibby, did you read my edit?  I quoted my first post.  Where does it say that I called his fetish stupid?



Apology NOT accepted. Drama whore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Gibby, did you read my edit?  I quoted my first post.  Where does it say that I called his fetish stupid?



Even THAT is a response to a post that also called you out on what you said. The way it starts with "The only way I posted that was because it's true" tipped me off that it could be is that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Sigh. Who are you trying to defend Mike? yourself?
 You already lost bro.
Deal with it.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

DKitty said:


> Apology NOT accepted. Drama whore.



That was mean-spirited and uncalled for.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Even THAT is a response to a post that also called you out on what you said. The way it starts with "The only way I posted that was because it's true" tipped me off that it could be is that.



There was more than one possible meaning to that.  I could have been calling his fetish stupid, I could have been calling what he was doing stupid.  I was pissed because people were accusing me of hypocrisy even after I said that I wasn't calling his fetish stupid.  I wasn't pissed for people calling me out when I wasn't being clear, I was pissed because people were calling me out even AFTER I clarified.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 7, 2011)

Why, thank you! *flutters my eyes & giggles*


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

We're done here.


----------

